# Will this bracelet fit my Seiko ssc618P1?



## maxlessi (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello!

I will go straight on topic, I recently bought a Seiko scc618P1 44mm.

It came with the standard silicone strap for the dive watch. but like me, I want to play around with different straps and bracelets.

I found an Oyster Bracelet made for Rolex Sub & GMT modells without the logo, i really like the quick realease and slide system. posting link down below.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332649331787?ul_noapp=true

Do any of you have any experience with this combination?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Personally, I would avoid the quality can be variable.


----------



## maxlessi (Jan 13, 2019)

PC-Magician said:


> Personally, I would avoid the quality can be variable.


 I understand that, this is more so i could test where the limit goes and what fits. and later on buy a high quality bracelet.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

maxlessi said:


> I understand that, this is more so i could test where the limit goes and what fits. and later on buy a high quality bracelet.


 I doubt the endlinkswill fit correctly.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Strapcode sell straps especially for Seiko,might be a better bet.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bonzodog said:


> Strapcode sell straps especially for Seiko,might be a better bet.


 Good suggestion. :thumbsup:


----------

